# Starting fire without kindling?



## senornick (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there a way to start a fire in a wood stove without the paper, pine needle, kindling method?
Some kind of gas starter maybe.
Thanks guys


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2012)

Supercedars work great as long as you have some smaller 2-3" splits. Pine and fir will start pretty easily this way. If you haven't tried them contact Thomas for a free sample. They are da bomb!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/free-super-cedar-firestarter-samples-for-new-members.88287/


----------



## fossil (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.supercedar.com/


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't had any kindling around here since I tried my second Super Cedar.


----------



## dorkweed (Dec 30, 2012)

1/4 of a SuperCedar will start my 3 year old oak in a cold stove. Not small splits either.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2012)

senornick said:


> Is there a way to start a fire in a wood stove without the paper, pine needle, kindling method?
> Some kind of gas starter maybe.
> Thanks guys


 
Welcome to the forum senonick.

Send a request to this email address and ask for some free samples.  info@supercedar.com

They should show up at your place in just a few days. Thomas is a really nice guy with a great product. When you get the super cedars, break them into quarters so you get 4 fires from each super cedar. I'm not sure but I think he might also have a 10% off on a purchase if you look this up on facebook.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 30, 2012)

Full load of fir with a 1/4 super cedar jammed in the middle. Love these things!


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 30, 2012)

Dry wood is very helpful, and you could also use a blowtorch. Seriously.
Guys have posted video of themselves doing this.
What's the issue with kindling?
I make my own firestarters, and have no problem getting the fire going within a minute or less w/o other kindling. Usually.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 30, 2012)

Supercedars all the way.

I am heating my house, not earning a merit badge. I load full size splits, light, walk away. Air down when ready.


----------



## Jasper 83 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just lit mine from almost cold with a quarter super cedar and some 3-4 inch red oak splits with some bigger red oak on top of them. No problem. Just topped the load off and engaged the cat. Still be burning in the morning when I leave for work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> I am heating my house, not earning a merit badge.


 
Line of the year.


----------



## FanMan (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be the lone voice of dissent, never tried supercedars (though I suppose I should write for samples).  I have good results with a "Cape Cod Firestarter" which is a porous brick ball on a handle that you store in a pot of kerosene.  Put it under your logs, light, done.  Pull it out when it's out and let it cool, or wait until the fire is out, and put it back in the kerosene for next time.  Takes a couple of hours soaking.  Works great, though some here object to the concept of using a petroleum product.


----------



## NortheastAl (Dec 30, 2012)

Ordered mine last week and tried them for the first time the other day. I used a half of the puck cause I thought a quarter of it would be too small. I was wrong. These things burn long and hot. Great product.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

I use fire starter and splits but if weather stays like it has been for the last week i wont need them.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 30, 2012)

FanMan said:


> I'll be the lone voice of dissent, never tried supercedars (though I suppose I should write for samples). I have good results with a "Cape Cod Firestarter" which is a porous brick ball on a handle that you store in a pot of kerosene. Put it under your logs, light, done. Pull it out when it's out and let it cool, or wait until the fire is out, and put it back in the kerosene for next time. Takes a couple of hours soaking. Works great, though some here object to the concept of using a petroleum product.


 
I had one of those. Never used it. There was a recent post of someone starting a house fire while using one. Only takes once.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Dec 30, 2012)

Its been said but ill say it again super cedars are great.


----------



## dorkweed (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone use a can of hairspray and a cigarette lighter???


----------



## senornick (Dec 30, 2012)

dorkweed said:


> Anyone use a can of hairspray and a cigarette lighter???


Sent for samples.
I'll check em out.
Thanks guys.


----------



## smokeater (Dec 30, 2012)

FanMan said:


> I'll be the lone voice of dissent, never tried supercedars (though I suppose I should write for samples). I have good results with a "Cape Cod Firestarter" which is a porous brick ball on a handle that you store in a pot of kerosene. Put it under your logs, light, done. Pull it out when it's out and let it cool, or wait until the fire is out, and put it back in the kerosene for next time. Takes a couple of hours soaking. Works great, though some here object to the concept of using a petroleum product.


 I use a similar product but it uses bbq lighter fluid maybe an ounce or so, it soaks it up in about 10 minutes.It works very well .Thanks FanMan always good to hear about different products.


----------



## jdp1152 (Dec 30, 2012)

dorkweed said:


> Anyone use a can of hairspray and a cigarette lighter???


 
My wife's hairspray probably costs more than any commercially available firestarter!


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cape Cod Firestarter sounds real interesting!!

Although my fire never really goes out but a few times a month. Its my sole source of heat.  I usually use kindling (kiln dried wood or dried "splitter trash") and/or a blowtorch.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 31, 2012)

FanMan said:


> I'll be the lone voice of dissent, never tried supercedars (though I suppose I should write for samples). I have good results with a "Cape Cod Firestarter" which is a porous brick ball on a handle that you store in a pot of kerosene. Put it under your logs, light, done. Pull it out when it's out and let it cool, or wait until the fire is out, and put it back in the kerosene for next time. Takes a couple of hours soaking. Works great, though some here object to the concept of using a petroleum product.


 
So you leave it inside the stove?


----------



## FanMan (Dec 31, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> So you leave it inside the stove?


 
You can leave it inside or take it out once the kerosene burns out.  I usually take it out, lay it on the hearth to cool, then put it back in the pot to soak.  I might get another one so I don't have to, one can soak while the other's in use.

Can't see how anybody could burn their house down with one unless they were _real_ careless... which could apply to anything.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 31, 2012)

FanMan said:


> Can't see how anybody could burn their house down with one unless they were _real_ careless... which could apply to anything.


 
Well, I can think of LOTS of things I have seen that are more dangerous for sure, but I would say it depends on your home.

In my home, the idea of a pot of liquid accelerant sitting next to a possible ignition source would bother me, because my dogs are big and dumb with tails that double as clubs..  I also know lots of people who leave/set cups of coffee on their "coffee tables".. that doesn't happen here either. LOL 

But I surely wouldn't call someone out on this device.


----------



## jackatc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's rare this time of the year, that I need to relight.
But during shoulder season's I use birch bark.
It's laying thru out the woods on down punky trees
Some times only the bark is left in coils.
It will burn even if wet.
I find that yellow or black birch bark burns like gas
soaked cardboard.


----------



## BrianK (Dec 31, 2012)

senornick said:


> Is there a way to start a fire in a wood stove without the paper, pine needle, kindling method?
> Some kind of gas starter maybe.
> Thanks guys


 
I emptied my paper shredder at the office and tightly packed 3 oz Dixie cups half full with the shredded paper. I melted candles I picked up cheap at the local Good Will using a double boiler and put about 1.5 oz in each cup. They are ridiculously easy to light and burn about ten minutes. On a cold start I just use old scrap 2X4s cut into 8 to 10 inch length for "kindling" with these fire starters. I put one split on the bottom, one of these fire starters next to it, and lean the 2x4s against the split over the fire starter. Works great. The fire starters are completely burned up before I engage my cat.


----------



## albertj03 (Dec 31, 2012)

Supercedars are great for sure but if you just want something quick without waiting Home Depot sells Rutland fire starters that work really well. They come in a box of about 140 starters and they are squares made of some kind of compressed cardboard with wax or something on them. I usually stick 1 or 2 of these in the stove with a full load of wood, light them and that's it. If I happen to have a bag of "fat wood" (also can buy at Home Depot) I'll add a couple sticks of that as well and the combination of the two works great.


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 2, 2013)

senornick said:


> Sent for samples.
> I'll check em out.
> Thanks guys.


When you get them, you only need to use 1/4 of one for a fire (or even less).  They are scored to make it fairly easy to break by hand.  Break them over a container to catch the crumbs ("Pixie Dust" - save them).  Light the top of the chunk.  I actually break the 1/4 in half and use them in two places.  They burn hot and last a few minutes.  Your kindling doesn't have to be very small, but should be nice and dry.


----------



## Stella (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't see any problem with kindling.  I use pine cones, sawdust, newspaper, dried palm leaves and leylandi and the magic ingredient a little bit of olive oil. Works fine for me and takes very little time!


----------



## Machria (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered the free Super Cedar sample a on here a few weeks ago.  Got a couple in the mail a few days later, had never herd of them prior. After trying them, I ordered a box and will use them for ever now.  LOVE THEM.

 I split them in half, and started a few fires with them.  I put a large split in the back of the stove (east west load), and another one in the front of the stove.  I then drop 1/2 or 1/4 of a super cedar in the middle of the two splits on the floor of the stove.  I then put 1 small peice of wood or kindling (1 strip of a 12" peice of 2x4 split into 6 to 10 strips) across the super cedar in the middle, and then stack whatever I want on top of that (2 more splits on top if I want a decent load, or nothing if I want a small fire...).  Light the super cedar with a BBQ grill lighter or long fireplace match, shut the door, and 5 minutes later it's full blast in there.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that has that problem.  



Dakotas Dad said:


> In my home, the idea of a pot of liquid accelerant sitting next to a possible ignition source would bother me, because my dogs are big and dumb with tails that double as clubs..  I also know lots of people who leave/set cups of coffee on their "coffee tables".. that doesn't happen here either. LOL


 
I use a firestarter I got from Wallmart call "Strike-A-Fire" http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-4878911018-48-ct-STRIKE-A-FIRE/dp/B006H5VLJ6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Box of 48 costs $10.  I break them up in 3 pieces so a box makes 144.  Works out to about $0.07 each.
I just light with a lighter and stick in between a few splits.  I don't use kindling or anything like that. 

The Super Cedars work great as well, just with the shipping to up here they are kind of pricey.  Works out to about $0.23 each if you break up into 4 pieces (box of 54 makes 216 and costs $49.60)


----------



## wingsfan (Jan 2, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that has that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a firestarter I got from Wallmart call "Strike-A-Fire" http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-4878911018-48-ct-STRIKE-A-FIRE/dp/B006H5VLJ6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


 
These are what we get from the local Menards home store. They work great for us and are very reasonable.


----------



## Kenneth Kline (Jan 2, 2013)

Why would the super cedars be OK for a catalytic stove and a duraflame log not? The instructions  for my new cat VC stove was pretty adament about not using starter logs like duraflame as they would poison the catalytic device and I should use nothing more than newspaper. It seems the supercedars are very close to the same thing yet their website says they're safe.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 2, 2013)

Kenneth Kline said:


> Why would the super cedars be OK for a catalytic stove and a duraflame log not? The instructions for my new cat VC stove was pretty adament about not using starter logs like duraflame as they would poison the catalytic device and I should use nothing more than newspaper. It seems the supercedars are very close to the same thing yet their website says they're safe.


 
My guess is, because, unlike a whole duraflame log, the super cedar is burned up and gone by the time you engage the cat.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

I use the rutland starters.  We don't bother with kindling, just arrange properly and leave a little "nook" for the starter.  Although this time of the year we don't usually need a starter, just put the splits on the coal bed and maybe leave the door cracked for a few minutes if there aren't many coals.


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 4, 2013)

Dakotas Dad said:


> My guess is, because, unlike a whole duraflame log, the super cedar is burned up and gone by the time you engage the cat.


 
The Super Cedar is made from a highly refined paraffin, and uses a minimum amount therefore allowing extra oxygen to start faster, burn cleaner and hotter. Please see the Sud Chemie lab reports on our site www.supercedar.com The Super Cedar is the only wood firestarter approved for use with cats.


----------



## jreed (Jan 4, 2013)

I like that Cape Cod Firestarter....looks very interesting.  Also a very good idea for a few Christmas presents next year!


----------



## rideau (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't like the idea of kerosene sitting on my hearth, or near it.  Anything liquid can always spill.  Accidents happen.

Don't like the idea of anything hot sitting on the hearth to cool.  Accidents happen. 

I try to keep hot things limited to the top of the stove (pots, soapstone slabs), and all possible hazards well away from the stove, where if someone or a pet  bumps into any of them, no big deal. 

Don't see the point to having a firestarter that can present any possibility of a problem, in any situation, when it isn't necessary.  There are lots of totally safe methods that present no risk. 

My 2 cents.  Maybe my family and pets are more accident prone than others....


----------

